# Schwinn Hornet straight bar North Bay C'list



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 26, 2022)

saw this on Craigslist. thought it was cool. 

I like the seat.  🙂









						Schwinn Hornet straight bar - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Original & genuine 1953 Schwinn Hornet vintage 26” Men’s bicycle . Don’t have serial # in front of me but I ran it once came back a 1953 . The seat is off another vintage bicycle although I can...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2022)

Seller ran the serial number, twice. And it came back as a 1953. SORRY! It's not a 53 Hornet. But then again, on Pat's site all the 1953 models are Middleweights.  lmao  Betting it's a B serial. Missing the tank and the light.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 26, 2022)

the interweb is calling this one a 54.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 26, 2022)

that looks like my postwar B6 seat.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that looks like my postwar B6 seat.



That's a nice one! Is it for sale?

I don't know where the inthernet is getting its information. There were no middleweight Hornets until 1956. But again, that's not what Pat's site says.

Pat's 1950 catalog page.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 26, 2022)

I have two seats like that but would like to have a 3rd. 

I only check serial numbers here ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I have two seats like that but would like to have a 3rd.
> 
> I only check serial numbers here ...




But do you know that the B+5 digit serial numbers that are stamped on the left rear drop out were used in 4 different years?  1952-1953-1956 and 1957. I have no idea what Schwinn was thinking when they did this.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 27, 2022)

Are those S7 or S2 rims?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 27, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> Are those S7 or S2 rims?



Appears to be so, S7's which is correct for this bike. It's a middleweight, not a 53. 53 has deluxe 'Phantom' type chain guard, S2 rims and welded kick stand, this bike does not have those features. .  Seller prob using that funky 'auto serial generator' that usually means the serial numbers are duplicated in another year. I'd guess it's a 55.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 27, 2022)

I thought the same. I think its a '56. The serial numbers were screwed up that year, they get mixed up with earlier years.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2022)

CL Pics for archive:







another pic of your seat @49autocycledeluxe 














$575 (petaluma)​i looked for serial pics; to no avail.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 27, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> I thought the same. I think its a '56. The serial numbers were screwed up that year, they get mixed up with earlier years.



Yup, you're right, prob a 56 as 55 has S2's and basically, the frame and all are the same as a 55 but, 56 and above has S7's. I have a 55 deluxe W/S2's and bolt on kick stand. And, have wondered for some time, if the frame and fenders in 56 and above would fit S2's. I'm leaning on the idea that, they're probably the same size.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 27, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Yup, you're right, prob a 56 as 55 has S2's and basically, the frame and all are the same as a 55 but, 56 and above has S7's. I have a 55 deluxe W/S2's and bolt on kick stand. And, have wondered for some time, if the frame and fenders in 56 and above would fit S2's. I'm leaning on the idea that, they're probably the same size.



The  fenders would work. I had a sweet '56 girls m/w Hornet. it had S 7s with wide fenders. I switched to S 2s for a short time.....I searched years for its mate and thought I never found it. A member here  had  a red '58  for sale. I thought either the s/n was bad or it was earlier and should have had S 2s because it was a straight bar frame. I thought Schwinn used only the canti frame on the Hornet after '56 and although very nice, I couldn't see it in person and  thought it was probably a frankenbike. I've learned more about their screwy serial numbering since. I  snoozed and lost on that one.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 27, 2022)

I am more bothered by the high price than the wrong year. it really does not matter what year the seller says it is. it is mostly original except for a  seat and stem, which are both upgrades in my book.


----------

